# Tarpon sighting Port A



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was fishing for trout in about 4 feet of water in east flats. There was a lot of bait in the area and some stirred up water. I was wondering what was stirring it up when all of a sutton a 12in mullet swimming about 10 feet away from my boat takes off and about a 4-5 foot tarpon shoots out from under my boat and smashes it!! It turns around swims around my boat once and swims slowly away. Meanwhile I'm franticly tying on the biggest topwater i have and chasing after him. I soon lost track of him and couldn't make another drift because some wade fisherman had set up. sad_smiles I turned around from messing with something in the boat and saw a 3 foot hole behind my lure, and also one other big splash about 150yds away and then no more sightings the rest of the day. Wish i could have had a chance a caching him but it would have been a long hard fight with 12lb line and 40lb leader, it would have been almost impossible. :headknock


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Fun stuff isn't it? Tarpon are cool


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have gone to sarasota Florida the last three summers to target them and they are definitely one of the best fighting fish and most fun to catch!!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

It's good to hear and see them showing up in the bays around Port A. I saw one free jump last weekend off Trayor island while trout fishing. She was a big 100#er.


----------



## zoomzoom (Apr 1, 2012)

I have heard some locals recount sitings in Shamrock many years ago. I had no reason to doubt them, but pretty incredible to think that may happen again someday.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> I was fishing for trout in about 4 feet of water in east flats. There was a lot of bait in the area and some stirred up water. I was wondering what was stirring it up when all of a sutton a 12in mullet swimming about 10 feet away from my boat takes off and about a 4-5 foot tarpon shoots out from under my boat and smashes it!! It turns around swims around my boat once and swims slowly away. Meanwhile I'm franticly tying on the biggest topwater i have and chasing after him. I soon lost track of him and couldn't make another drift because some wade fisherman had set up. sad_smiles I turned around from messing with something in the boat and saw a 3 foot hole behind my lure, and also one other big splash about 150yds away and then no more sightings the rest of the day. Wish i could have had a chance a caching him but it would have been a long hard fight with 12lb line and 40lb leader, it would have been almost impossible. :headknock


I've seen several big tarpon there (or maybe same one repeatedly?), on west side of the island, at the edge of that channel near the house. Always busting up big mullet. I've never had a chance to get him, but maybe fish a free-lined mullet on larger gear out the back of the boat next time?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Tarpon were off the Packery Jetties this weekend. Brother in law hooked one. I did not hook any. Cool to see them rolling and jumping in the water.


----------

